# Hello from a new member



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

New member here. I've been sailing for 7 years in Lake Michigan out of Chicago. Just became owner of a 1975 Chrysler C-22 so I am trolling for information and came across this site. Hope to contribute when I can. Happy sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome aboard, Peter


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome Peter...I had that poem in my office for 22 years until we could finally set sail. Great line...'Tis the set of the sails, and not the gales
Which tells us the way to go.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Peter and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## bmwdad43 (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## bmwdad43 (Dec 2, 2008)

Happy sailing


----------



## bmwdad43 (Dec 2, 2008)

Can you give me more details on your boat?


----------



## bmwdad43 (Dec 2, 2008)

have you been able to use this login. I know youwere having trouble before.


----------



## bmwdad43 (Dec 2, 2008)

If I post one more time, I should be able to add links and images to my posts. Hope it works.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You have a Chrysler???

I drove a 300 once in North Dakota for 2 weeks...nice cars!! It had MErcedes Benz buttons and levers...

Congrats!!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

*Welcome to the asylum *


----------

